
The Museum of Soviet Space Travel - rayascott
https://designyoutrust.com/2019/04/out-of-this-world-photographer-egor-rogalev-visits-the-museum-of-soviet-space-travel/
======
rixrax
I’ve always been impressed with their successful rescue mission of Salyut
7[0]. And of Salyut program in general [1]. There is also a pretty good
Russian dramatized movie about Salyut 7 rescue[2].

[0]
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Salyut_7](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Salyut_7)
[1]
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Salyut_programme](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Salyut_programme)
[2]
[https://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/salyut_7](https://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/salyut_7)

~~~
anovikov
Many people in Russian think it was unique and never heard about a very
similar Skylab rescue mission, although in that case, Skylab overheated while
Salyut froze.

------
madengr
FWIW the Kansas Cosmosphere supposedly has the most extensive Soviet space
collection outside of Russia. So if you are driving across on I-70, it’s
definitely worth a diversion.

The rumor is the stuff was on tour in the USA in the 90’s with some
scientists, during which the Soviet Union fell apart, and they sold all of it.

~~~
dunnevens
I don't know if there was only one tour or multiples, but I do remember going
to see the display in Little Rock. This was 1995 or 1996.

The display was interesting. There was the hardware mixed with some very
fanciful paintings of cosmonauts by a Russian artist. The paintings were in a
flat style, almost like Orthodox icons, and featured several scenes of
cosmonauts with halos descending from heaven like angels into villages where
the peasants were awestruck.

If this description reminds anyone of the artist, please let me know. These
paintings have haunted my memories for the past 20+ years but I cannot find
the artist. Even asked in groups and subreddits specializing in imaginary
astronaut / cosmonaut art but no one's ever seen it nor knows the artist.

~~~
Bendingo
Maybe this?

[https://soviet-art.ru/yuri-gagarin-in-soviet-palekh-
lacquer-...](https://soviet-art.ru/yuri-gagarin-in-soviet-palekh-lacquer-
miniatures/)

~~~
dunnevens
Thanks for linking, but that's not the one I'm trying to remember. It is,
however, very beautiful. I have a book of those prints.

~~~
Bendingo
Would you tell me details of that book please -- it sounds interesting.

------
remarkEon
I have a lot of appreciation for the Soviet space program (this might be my
favorite space story ever [0]) but it never ceases to amaze me how absolutely
_hideous_ Soviet architecture was. The concrete buildings are absolutely
soulless.

[0] [https://arstechnica.com/science/2014/09/the-little-known-
sov...](https://arstechnica.com/science/2014/09/the-little-known-soviet-
mission-to-rescue-a-dead-space-station/)

~~~
julienchastang
Brutalist architecture has a charm all of its own :-)

~~~
Ericson2314
Yes in a few cases it does. The DC subway is my favorite example.

~~~
remarkEon
Weird. I've always hated how the Metro stations look. They've always felt like
a bad science fiction scene to me.

~~~
jhbadger
One of the things that might not be obvious is besides being examples of 1970s
concrete brutalism, the waffled arched ceilings in the Metro are meant to
evoke the similar waffled ceiling of DC's historic Union Station (which in
turn are a reference to ancient Roman architecture). So you can pretend you
are living in a world where Rome didn't fall while waiting for a train (not
sure if that's better than bad SF).

------
kaycebasques
What is that last thing [1]? Surely that’s where Fallout got its inspiration
for the eyebot?

[1] [https://main-designyoutrust.netdna-ssl.com/wp-
content/upload...](https://main-designyoutrust.netdna-ssl.com/wp-
content/uploads/2019/04/21-13.jpg?iv=61)

Edit:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sputnik_1](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sputnik_1)

~~~
mbell
It's actually Luna, not Sputnik:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Luna_1](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Luna_1)

------
BasDirks
Briljant angles, compositions, and colors in these photographs.

------
ridgeguy
Is it accurate to say this is the Russian equivalent of the Smithsonian
National Air and Space Museum? If not, what would be? I'll put it on my bucket
list.

~~~
amdsn
I think the Museum of Cosmonautics in Moscow near VDNKh would fit that better.
I'm very biased as I've been dozens of times due to it being free to students
and conveniently located to where I lived in Moscow, but it's massive and
directly under a huge monument to the space program, plus the park around it
is full of dedications and smaller monuments to various figures in the
program.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Memorial_Museum_of_Cosmonautic...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Memorial_Museum_of_Cosmonautics)
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cosmonauts_Alley](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cosmonauts_Alley)

~~~
sytelus
This. I was surprised article doesn't mention it but its just an amazing place
to visit. The so-called "Monument to the Conquerors of Space" is unlike
anything you may ever encounter elsewhere and that itself is worth a visit.
You cannot possibly stand under that monument and not admire the massive
courage, perseverance and ambition of these trail blazers. This monument is so
huge that its hard to even capture in single frame and if you manage to do
somehow, photos don't convey its full magnificence.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monument_to_the_Conquerors_of_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monument_to_the_Conquerors_of_Space)

